
Inside Pete Lau’s Plan to Rule India’s Android Market with the OnePlus 3 - jayadevan
http://factordaily.com/inside-pete-laus-audacious-plan-rule-indias-android-market-oneplus-3/
======
shrabonti
Great story!

